

Ask HN: What companies were rejected from YC and became successsful? - kkt262

Some of us will get rejected by YC in a few weeks. Here's a thread to help you keep yourself in the game despite a rejection.<p>Successful is a relative term, but basically I mean they raised capital, had an exit, or are making significant profit.<p>If you could write what kind of success they received, that would be awesome as well.<p>Some examples I found<p>Storenvy - Raised 1.5 m<p>SendGrid - Went through TechStars after rejection. 21.6 million series B.
======
mmountford
That's a really good question...

But Y Combinator isn't really about looking for successful companies. They're
looking for rockstar founders, probably destined for success, that when put
together will create "scenius" (i.e. An awesome geeky fraternity).

------
itsprofitbaron
There are some more here: [http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-are-some-
successful-s...](http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator/What-are-some-successful-
startups-that-were-rejected-by-Y-Combinator/)

